# Ultra towers and center crossover



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

At do I need to cross these over at? I have the backs at 80hz and set to small


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Assuming you have a capable sub, I'd go 80Hz and "small" all around.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I got an sb2000


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a bigger sub and still crossover the mains at either 80 or 40 depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

80 is a pretty good number to start with. You can adjust to taste, but you'll probably find it works good. I have experience with the sb2k. It is an absolutely spectacular sub. As long as the room isn't too big, in which case it just doesn't have enough output. It is smooth and articulate, and sounds great. Are you using it with the sb1k?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

I just have the sb-2000 right now and my room is around 1800 cubic feet


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I bet it sounds great in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

The towers sound really good. Don't have the sub hooked up yet. The towers by its self make movies sound awesome I'm hearing things that iv not herd before in a movie. My room is not very optimal lol.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not many rooms are optimal. Lol. 
Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad to see another Ultra owner on the site now 

My room is 3,000cu-ft and my ultras playback down to 26hz in my room so I suspect yours will play just as well with more output.


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

So I still need to set the towers a small right ?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Should I set my towers to large or small?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Small 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I didn't have time before, but I should say its worth experimenting. That way you'll know more about your system, and have more reference points. I would at least try different XO points just to see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

